# Quick shot of the 6 Series w/ my new D90



## SehrSchnell (Jan 3, 2005)

I posted this in the 6 series section some days ago as I just put the M6 wheels and Eibach springs on, but from a photography point of view- this was taken with my new Nikon D90 and 18-200 VRII lens. :thumbup: (Just sold my first DLSR, a Nikon D70s and upgraded to the D90 - world of difference!)

(F/3.5-5.6g lens, 24mm -ISO320, 8 seconds at F/7.1)


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Sweet shot. Why don't you have a nice pic in your sig?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

:yummy:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice job. Looks like lots of people are going to the D90. I sold my D70s a year ago for the D90 as well, a world of difference. The D90 with the DX sensor and higher pixel pitch, is better than the D3 in some situations.


----------

